# Stripers!



## Tunafinatic (Apr 16, 2009)

I went to visit a friend in wildwood and we got into a school of stripers that have been around the past few nights, I took one at 28 and my buddy got one at 30". If anyone wants to go down one evening let me know. Kayak is ideal.I have a pic but dont know how to post it?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Where ya fishin?


----------



## Tunafinatic (Apr 16, 2009)

little inlets into the main bay as your coming in on south wildwood


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Tunafinatic said:


> little inlets into the main bay as your coming in on south wildwood


South Wildwood? There's Wildwood Crest, Wildwood, and North Wildwood.


----------



## Tunafinatic (Apr 16, 2009)

wildwood


----------

